# Looted Juice



## jamesvapes_sa (19/7/21)

That's just SAD,
Don't Support the Looters

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## CashKat88 (19/7/21)

Sad sad time for South Africa

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## JulianJulian (20/7/21)

This is very tragic for all if us, and the damage that was caused will take years to recover. Its also sad that the Vaping industry took a knock from this. Who would really loot Vape liquids???


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (20/7/21)

Just total disrespect to any and everything, Sad times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/7/21)

JulianJulian said:


> This is very tragic for all if us, and the damage that was caused will take years to recover. Its also sad that the Vaping industry took a knock from this. Who would really loot Vape liquids???



If they had any idea what it is, then perhaps they're vapers or they can sell it. 
If they had no idea what it is, it was just because it was there. Trash/take anything. I hope that they're enticed by the flavours and drink the stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/7/21)

JulianJulian said:


> Who would really loot Vape liquids???


They looted barcode scanners. I mean, what the hell are they going to do with that?! So it speaks to the mentality of the looters in that they just took anything and everything they could get their hands on.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Drikusw (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (20/7/21)

Let's hope my looted condoms and contraceptives as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

